# crow hunting question



## derhuh (Jan 8, 2007)

went crow hunting today and called in 3 different bunches i think it was my first time. my question is how long to wait before i try the same place again?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If it is a flight path of migrating crows then call every day if you wish. If they are resident crows I would wait 6-7 days between calling. Even a couple weeks in between doesn't hurt. Best thing to do with resident crows is have several stands you can go to, allowing each a rest period. I can tell you from personal experience that if they become educated to the point they make the connection between calling and humans, you will never call that crown in again. A good blind and/or camouflage is more important than the calling itself in my opinion.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Derhuh,

If it's a very good spot I will let it rest for up to four weeks before hitting it again. Providing the birds don't move to another area during that time period.

I had a shoot two seasons ago where I shot 500 crows by myself from 7:30 am to around 4:30 pm. I went back four days later with a friend and the two of us shot another 300 odd crows right out of the very same spot! This is not the norm however, it's just that there were a tremendous amount of crows working this area at the time.

Providing there are not any other crow hunters wising up the birds in your area I would say that 2 to 3 weeks between shoots is just fine.

Bob A.


----------



## derhuh (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for information guys i will try it in a couple of weeks


----------

